# A silly question related to PNP vs express entry...



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Currently my CRS score is of 474.

I was wondering that there are 88000 invites for Federal skill admissions and 71300 invites for PNP admissions for the year 2021.

So if MR Adam who has backing of a PNP nomination and a CRS score of 300,Competes against me who has a CRS score of 474...He along with his 900 points will be a clear winner,right?

but from what i understand,Mr Adam is able to compete on only 71300 spots where in everyone of them have an 600 points plus advantage,besides their CRS score..

So i shouldnt be worried about Mr Adam as of now...cause my pitch is of 88000 sports where in no one with a PNP Nomination will be allowed to venture in?

Do i understand it right?


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Also,how long does my application stay once i have filed it?
Does it have an expiry date?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

With high score of 474 you will get an invitation to apply in the very next round. Current cutoff is 469.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

That’s assuming that the draw is 474 or lower and OP is close enough to the front of the queue for there to be an in allocated ITA for them.

For all we know, the next draw could be 480 or higher just as easily as it could be 470or lower - nobody knows, as the draw is set by the minister for immigration’s office.

Also, it’s not enough for OP to have a qualifying CRS.... even if the next draw was, in fact, 474, there is no sure fire guarantee that they’d get one... let’s say that they are 420th in the queue (based upon date of entry into the Express Entry pool) and there were 3500 ITA allocated for the next draw (the number of available ITA can and often does vary from draw to draw).... if, by the time every eligible person at 475 has been offered an ITA there are <400 ITA available, then OP doesn’t get one, as the number of allocated ITA is less than their position in the queue and, as such, OP would have to wait until there is a draw that is 474 or lower and has enough ITA available to be able to provide them with one.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Arvind092 said:


> Also,how long does my application stay once i have filed it?
> Does it have an expiry date?


Surely you’ve read the Express Entry website, yes? 

It clearly states that profiles have a 1 year lifespan, after which you must create a new profile.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That’s assuming that the draw is 474 or lower and OP is close enough to the front of the queue for there to be an in allocated ITA for them.
> 
> For all we know, the next draw could be 480 or higher just as easily as it could be 470or lower - nobody knows, as the draw is set by the minister for immigration’s office.
> 
> Also, it’s not enough for OP to have a qualifying CRS.... even if the next draw was, in fact, 474, there is no sure fire guarantee that they’d get one... let’s say that they are 420th in the queue (based upon date of entry into the Express Entry pool) and there were 3500 ITA allocated for the next draw (the number of available ITA can and often does vary from draw to draw).... if, by the time every eligible person at 475 has been offered an ITA there are <400 ITA available, then OP doesn’t get one, as the number of allocated ITA is less than their position in the queue and, as such, OP would have to wait until there is a draw that is 474 or lower and has enough ITA available to be able to provide them with one.


You are right, but I was talking based on the trend throughout last few months. The score has been going lower.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nilkot said:


> With high score of 474 you will get an invitation to apply in the very next round. Current cutoff is 469.


You have no idea what the cutoff will be so should not be making statements like that.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

colchar said:


> You have no idea what the cutoff will be so should not be making statements like that.


The comment is solely based on the current trend. Yes, it’s not certain what the next round holds, it might be CEC or PNP based, no. of invites might be dropped, IRCC might break the usual schedule, worse - they might stop the rounds like Australia did. My comment was purely based on the recent trajectory.


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks a lot everyone..


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

Nilkot said:


> The comment is solely based on the current trend. Yes, it’s not certain what the next round holds, it might be CEC or PNP based, no. of invites might be dropped, IRCC might break the usual schedule, worse - they might stop the rounds like Australia did. My comment was purely based on the recent trajectory.


Yeah Australia Immigration is dead unless one is working in the medical sector.
I dont see Canada going that way although.
Atleast till 2023..After that most probably yes!


----------



## Arvind092 (Dec 2, 2020)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Surely you’ve read the Express Entry website, yes?
> 
> It clearly states that profiles have a 1 year lifespan, after which you must create a new profile.


Thanks miss.
I did miss that 1 year lifespan..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nilkot said:


> The comment is solely based on the current trend. Yes, it’s not certain what the next round holds, it might be CEC or PNP based, no. of invites might be dropped, IRCC might break the usual schedule, worse - they might stop the rounds like Australia did. My comment was purely based on the recent trajectory.



In other words, you are guessing and are stating your guess as fact.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

colchar said:


> In other words, you are guessing and are stating your guess as fact.


More like prediction.


----------

